# NASA STS HD Coverage



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

NASA TV is currently Live in HD with the launch of the space shuttle.
AMC6 4040 V 26665 4:2:0 Mpeg2... Enjoy


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Typically they also replay their coverage within 48 hours.


----------

